# tonight is the night



## preso (May 1, 2009)

and I'm leaving in just a few minutes, my first support group for women with workaholic husbands. Not sure what to expect and actually dreading this but hoping for the best.
Maybe just knowing others are in my shoes and how they deal with it would be interesting and thats what I hope for...

the reality of it may not be all that great, but I'm hoping for the best.
blah.... I really don't feel like going and having to force myself .........

maybe this is a bad idea? will soon find out.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

well ... here I go

I'm having a hard time getting motivated. 

I sure hope this doesn't suck and end up a bad experience.


----------



## jaclynnbaker (Jan 30, 2009)

are you back yet? how did it go? anxiously waiting to find out!! Been thinking about you alot today...just been zonked on meds here in the hospital still. Fill us in, I for one and genuinely concerned how it goes for you.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Ok back
The meal was wonderful but otherwise it did not go well.
Half a dozen women were there but none in my situation. The men they were married to were no where close to retirement and working to pad a pension, I don't think any of them had pensions and none had been at their jobs very long... also most of the women also had major relationship problems ( I do mean major-
one of them said she tried to kill herself recently and just got out of the hospital... oh boy) with the husband in addition to them being workaholics and never there...
so................................. I don't think its for me.
I have to think of something else. This is not it. If it weren't for the wonderful meal, I'd say it was a waste of my time.
One of the women there was kinda real scary too, she just wasn't right. I got super bad vibes from her and she was scary.
Husband suggested I take art or some type of class, it will occupy my mind and time if I can find something I can get into.
I can think of nothing at this time though, but will think about it more.
I have had a bad day overall today. Doing so much but nothing going right.
Maybe next week will be better.
ps: I had eggplant parmesan... yum was so good !


----------



## jaclynnbaker (Jan 30, 2009)

hey honey, it just hit me, check into seeing if there is a celebrate recovery group in your area. They are SO wonderful. You can check it out online. They are meetings for lots of different things...addiction, codependancy, bad relationships, all kinds of things. The larger the town the larger the group and the more personalized "groups" they would have at the meeting. Me and my DH used to go together and will be starting again as soon as I am released from the hospital just to give us some self therapy and family time. They keep the girls too (like in nursery at church). They have a meal (donation), sing uplifting songs, hand out achievement tokens for PERSONAL achievements (you set your own goals), and then break into small groups. Your group could be codependant women, empty nesters, etc. ( I am NOT saying you are codependant) After group they have dessert and coffee and visit. You can leave at any time, but if you enjoy it, it is a long wonderful night of fun and fellowship! I am thinking meal starts usually at 6 or so and then coffee is about 10...so it could be a fullfilling thing for you. It is usually 1 time a week, but surrounding towns have them so you could go more than 1 time a week or whatever. 
I am real sorry that tonight was a disapointment for you. I will be thinking of you still. Google celebrate recovery. Even if you are not a Christian....check it out....Non-Christians do find their place there.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Hi Preso, 

So besides the meal, I would call it a success. I mean you have to be seeing your hubby in a new light right? He doesn't just want you two to be comfortable but flush. Good news! he's doing what he should be doing for the both of you. I hope things start picking up for you guys! take care....


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the idea of a support group. I think I need something in my real life to get me to stop thinking of my own problems.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

jaclynnbaker said:


> hey honey, it just hit me, check into seeing if there is a celebrate recovery group in your area. They are SO wonderful. You can check it out online. They are meetings for lots of different things...addiction, codependancy, bad relationships, all kinds of things. The larger the town the larger the group and the more personalized "groups" they would have at the meeting. Me and my DH used to go together and will be starting again as soon as I am released from the hospital just to give us some self therapy and family time. They keep the girls too (like in nursery at church). They have a meal (donation), sing uplifting songs, hand out achievement tokens for PERSONAL achievements (you set your own goals), and then break into small groups. Your group could be codependant women, empty nesters, etc. ( I am NOT saying you are codependant) After group they have dessert and coffee and visit. You can leave at any time, but if you enjoy it, it is a long wonderful night of fun and fellowship! I am thinking meal starts usually at 6 or so and then coffee is about 10...so it could be a fullfilling thing for you. It is usually 1 time a week, but surrounding towns have them so you could go more than 1 time a week or whatever.
> I am real sorry that tonight was a disapointment for you. I will be thinking of you still. Google celebrate recovery. Even if you are not a Christian....check it out....Non-Christians do find their place there.



I was thinking more of a vacation group... 
to take tours and mini vacations.


----------

